

Barry's Coilgun Design Site - nkurz
http://www.coilgun.info/about/home.htm

======
FrankenPC
The super high power wedge shaped power transfer switch reminded me of my dad
(high energy PhD) explaining how the super-colliders were experimenting with
laser switched solid state relays capable of transferring enormous amounts of
current with very little transition resistance. Unfortunately my father passed
away so I can't get details from him. Maybe someone knows more about that
technology. Or it never saw the light of day.

~~~
batbomb
You make be actually be talking about plasma Wakefield acceleration

------
fernly
The site is obviously a labor of love by a dedicated & clever experimenter.
However it is frustrating for the casual visitor because (as far as I could
see in 10 minutes browsing) there's no way to tell if any of these coilguns
are ever fired. No videos, no photos of projectiles smushed into powder or
annihilated targets.

~~~
penprogg
You might find this to be really cool

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWeJsaCiGQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWeJsaCiGQ0)

it's a reall full auto gauss cannon. The obvious flaw is that there is no spin
added to the projectiles so they flip all over the place.

~~~
joshuapants
I wonder if this could be fixed with better projectile design. A lot of modern
tanks have smoothbore barrels because they use rounds with sabots; once the
sabot comes apart the actual projectile is self stabilizing.

I guess the other obvious flaw is that getting a coil gun to produce usable
velocity takes a hell of a lot of power.

